# iPod help, please



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

I admit, I need remedial computer user lessons. 

I recently had to use up some reward points on a credit card I was going to close out. So I am now the owner of an iPod, and I would love to use it.

I figured out how to get iTunes on my computer, and I have transferred music to the library. But I can't figure out how to transfer the music to iPod. The (very short) instruction sheet says to hook up the iPod to the computer and follow the set up instructions. But there were none. I see that the computer is reading that there is an iPod hooked up because it comes up on my computer list. 

In the iTunes page, under file, I saw "export library" and could check ipod there. But the library doesn't transfer.
:help: 
Is there an iPod user out there who can help me?

Rosie


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm doing this from memory, so it could be wrong. There should be something that says "Owners iPod" in the first drop down on the left. If you click on that it should lead you through it. 

It's possible that you didn't load the software correctly. If that's the case take it totally off your computer and start all over.


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Tonya,
Thanks for your answer! After I posted I decided to start from scratch and deleted everything from the computer. Then I downloaded everything again, and this time the start up instructions came up. There must have been some glitch in the download. I was able to transfer everything to the iPod this time. whoohoo!! I'm excited - now my tunes can go with me on my walks!
Rosie


----------



## Kris W. (Dec 9, 2006)

:goodjob: Funny isn't it? How a simple reload can fix something~. :clap:


----------

